# Sunday Special - Up the River



## luckytrim (Apr 14, 2019)

Sunday Special - Up the River

It’s all about water today !

1. What is the world's longest northward flowing  river?
  a. - Nile
  b. - Yenisey
  c. - Mackenzie
  d. - Lena
2. Which river system is the longest river in  Canada?
  a. - St Lawrence
  b. - Mackenzie
  c. - Fraser
  d. - Churchill
3. What river is the longest river flowing generally  southward?
  a. - Colorado
  b. - Mekong
  c. - Volga
  d. - Missouri-Mississippi
4. Flowing through Switzerland and France, which river also  lends its name 
to a well known wine region?
  a. - Elbe
  b. - Vistula
  c. - Rhone
  d. - Rhine
5. What is the name of Rome's river?
6. Canada's Saint John River has its source outside Canada.  Which American 
state shares the Saint John River with the province of New  Brunswick?
7. What river flows past the capital of the United  States?
8. The Niagara River connects which of the Great Lakes  ?
9. , I want to visit the splendid Renaissance castle where  Leonardo Da Vinci 
is assumed to have been buried, located on the banks of the  country's 
longest river. Where am I going?
  a. - Rhineland
  b. - Transylvania
  c. - Alto Adige
  d. - Loire Valley
10. Which river flows under the famous Ponte Vecchio (Old  Bridge) of 
Florence, Italy?
  a. - Tiber
  b. - Addige
  c. - Po
  d. - Arno
11. The Three Gorges Dam, the largest hydroelectric power  station in the 
world at the time of its completion, spans which river  ?
12. Which river runs through Lisbon, Portugal's  capital?
  a. - Ebro
  b. - Tiber
  c. - Tagus
  d. - Elbo
13. Which river forms the border between North Korea and  China?
  a. - Balu
  b. - Yalu
  c. - Malu
  d. - Ralu
14. Canada's sixth-longest river, measuring 1368 km (848  miles) long, flows 
from Alberta's Jasper National Park in the Canadian Rockies  all the way 
across British Columbia to the Pacific Ocean.  Name it  ...
15. To which of the Fifty must  I travel to paddle on the  Lackawanna River ?
16. The Nile, the longest river in the world, passing through  nine 
countries, has three national capitals located on the river  itself. Cairo 
and Khartoum are two, what is the third?
  a. -Abuja
  b. - Juba
  c. Addis Ababa
  d. - Tripoli
17. The Mekong River empties into what body of water  ?
18. The Danube is the second longest river in Europe. How many  national 
capitals are located on its banks?
  a. - 6
  b. - 5
  c. - 4
  d. - 3
19. What do the state/provincial capitals of Columbus,  Sacramento, Winnipeg 
and Ottawa have in common?
  a. - Each is located at the confluence of two major  rivers
  b. - Each is located on a river starting with the letter  "O"
  c. - Each is located on tributaries of the  Mississippi-Missouri River
  d. - Each is located on a river with the same name as the  city
20. Early Shoshone Native Americans made a curved shape with  their hands to 
convey to early explorers, "This river has a good run of  salmon". Europeans 
mistook the sign and named the river what?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.    – a
2.    – c
3.    – d
4.    – c
5.    Tiber
6.    Maine
7.    Potomac
8.    Lake Erie and Lake Ontario
9.     – d
10.     – d
11.     Yangtze
12.     – c
13.     – b
14.     Fraser River
15.     Pennsylvania
16. - b
17. South China Sea
18. - c
19. - a
20. the Snake River


----------

